
Ask HN: A good, powerful laptop for Linux? - osrec
I&#x27;m in the market for a powerful laptop that can run some rather intensive computer vision code I&#x27;m working on. I&#x27;m a seasoned Linux user and would need good compatibility with elementaryOS.<p>I looked at some of the hefty gaming laptops, but wanted to get some recommendations and suggestions from the knowledgeable people on here before I buy!<p>Thanks in advance for your help :)
======
simonblack
For what it's worth, some manufacturers (e.g: Lenovo) will describe a
'standard' machine and then allow you to customise it with different options
like bigger RAM, better CPU, different video card, etc, etc, etc.

That might be a better route for you. After all, only you can make the right
choices based on your optimal needs.

It takes a little more research to start with, in that you have to organise in
your own head what it is you're looking for. Then see which of the alternative
options will work out to be best for you.

Would you believe I'm still using as my 'away from home travel machine' a
Lenovo T410S that I ordered with my personal choice of options EIGHT years
ago? The only upgrade I have done to it was to increase the hard drive
capacity from 500gig to 2000gig.

~~~
osrec
Thanks for the advice. I think you may be right about the custom build... At
least I'll get exactly what I want.

